# What are your favorite weird nail polish colors?



## Selene (Aug 12, 2006)

Please specify the name, and the brand, and a picture of it if possible.  Also include any comments you have. 

Mine are: 

Sally Hansen Chrome Nail Makeup:  
There are a lot of nice shades in this product line.  This is good quality nail polish; it dries quickly, is not prone to smudging, and has good durability, especially with a topcoat (I use Nailtiques Formula 2 which is the best I have tried).  I have no idea why the ads say it should be touched up every two days to maintain shine when in reality it keeps its shine better than most nail polishes I have tried.  It is not too expensive (usually about $3-$5 per bottle, depending on where it is sold).

Here is a pic of what I did with three of the colors from this product line:  [see attached thumbnail]

I wish Hard Candy still made same selection of unusual nail polish colors that they had when they first came out, like in 1996.  Unfortunately I don't have any pics of these.  They can be found online, though.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 12, 2006)

I guess it depends on your definition of weird.  I'm a polish junkie so I have a lot of fun, unusual colors. I like anything sparkly and especially anything green or blue.

I love China Glaze, OPI Designer Series & NYX polishes.  

This is one of my favorite green combos:






and this is my HG green, OPI Rainforest (very HTF)





China Glaze Moonpool (#6) is my other most favorite green
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...enOutside2.jpg

Color Wheel Legend
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...s/WheelKey.jpg


----------



## TRES TEAL (Aug 12, 2006)

those r hott, what is #9? iluv that 1 too


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 12, 2006)

oops, I forgot to post the link to the colors.  I edited my post.


----------



## Selene (Aug 12, 2006)

CincyFan, that looks awesome! Thanks for posting the color wheel stuff too.  How many coats of glitter did you apply over the neon green?  Also, where do you buy NYX nail polishes and those color wheels?


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 12, 2006)

You're welcome.  I believe that was two coats of Neon Green as base and either 1 or 2 coats of Lime Sparkle.  It's been a while since I did that one.

I got my NYX's from their website.  The site says the polishes are $4 but they are only $3 in the shopping cart.  Shipping was reasonable and so fast.  I got 10 polishes for $36.05 incl shipping.

The wheels are from an ebay seller.  I've bought 3 sets from him.  The seller's name is timtimng and the item is called Nail Art Display Wheels.  He has the best price for sets of 5 wheels.

If you'd like to see the rest of my colors they're here:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ming%20Wheels/


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 12, 2006)

CincyFan, your color wheels are wonderfully mesmerizing!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 12, 2006)

I wear only lilacy purple nail polish! I love Purple Party (despite the lame name) in the colorama line.. unfortunatly I cant remember which brand this is... maybe L'Oreal. Thats all I wear... they dont seem to make it anymore though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so next I want to try hi Lily Hi Lo by MAC!


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 12, 2006)

^ Colorama is Maybelline (is it sad that I knew that off the top of my head??) and yes, they still make 'purple party' according to their website...
I don't really wear any weird colors, although I really like that NYX lime Sparkle/Neon Green. (I have a color that should look like that base, but it doesn't...)
I just found like 3 dark purples that I may start wearing, and my absolute favorite (aside from a couple of pinks) is this really dark sparkley burgundy. (Red Comet, #180, Maybelline's Express Finish) I would take a picture, but I'm not wearing it atm...But it's gorgeous and one of the few I wear on my hands.
I do have a nice teal BonBon that I wear occasionally...other than that I wear really normal colors. Like pink.


----------



## lara (Aug 13, 2006)

I wear most of the more esoteric OPI colours. Black Satin is my favourite, but I love the Bright range.


----------



## ben (Aug 13, 2006)

CincyFan, your nails are so lovely!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 13, 2006)

as someone who deals with nails on a regualr basis(i'm an esthetician), i actually keep my fingernails and toe nails polish free. don't get me wrong, i LOVE to wear polish it's just that it dosn't last very long on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  when you have your hands in various facial products all day long and then some polish remover comes along.......it makes a big mess. i also keep my nails really short so i don't scratch people during facials....hehe, but i'm off for a month so i'm letting them grow long! woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might paint them later.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy paint job.  here a my top 10 colors..
I also like very dark colors.

starting at the pinky..
1. maybelline colorama "Jaded"
2. maybelline colorama "Turquoise Seas"
3. Savvy "Ultra Violet"
4. sally hansen nail prism "Ruby Diamond"
5. sally hansen nail prism "Golden Tourmaline"






6. sally hansen nail prism "Lavender Sky" (thumb)
7. white polish under M.A.C.'s Stellar
8. Sally hansen hard as nails "grape pop"
9. L'oreal Jet set "Techno Tint"
10. Maybelline express finish "sunrise seas"


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not too keen on bright coloured nails. The brightest shade I have is a hot pink fuchsia shade from Colorama which I only wear out to a special event at a club or something. Sometimes I wear classic red polish, but usually I prefer natural looking nails. I have different shades of nudes and french polish, an a few peach toned ones.


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 13, 2006)

Chanel Black Satin is as crazy as I go!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 13, 2006)

REVLON TIDAL WAVE. It is parrot es in a bottle!!!
 It is in the quick dry forumla which is the only thing I hate


----------



## LinzBelle (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know if the "almost black" maroon vampy type color are "wierd", but I think they look sexy.  I like Lincoln Park After Dark by OPI.  I have _tons_ of OPI which is my other passion.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

^ OMG! lincoln park after dark is one of my FAVORITE colors EVER!!! that and eat'n eggplant by OPI.. LOVVVVVVEEEE!!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 14, 2006)

I looooove Loreal's Prism nailpolish in Black Crystal. It's black with rainbow micro glitter


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 14, 2006)

i dont paint my nails but my toenails HAVE to be done. i usually wear black on them, but i like weird duochrome colors and rimmel has a lot of nice ones.


----------

